# Upgrading from Gary Fisher Rail, Madone 4, Emonda S4, S5?



## Kutch98 (Aug 27, 2015)

So I currently own a Gary Fisher Rail, which has been a great bike. Ive mostly been a recreational rider, 20-30 miles rides. I just did my first 100K last week and am signed up for another next month so Im thinking about looking into upgraded bikes. My cousin manages a LBS back home in Illinois and let me know that Trek had some left over Madone 4 frames for about $830. So I started looking around on Trek's website at the Emonda series bikes and running numbers on parts on competitive cyclists at the Shimano 105 parts that are on the Emonda S5 to see what price it could be on the Madone 4 frame. This is what I came up with, rounding numbers:

Madone 4 Frame ($830) + Shimano 105 parts ($785) = $1615
Emonda S4 = $1569 S4 + 105 parts = $2355
Emonda S5 = $2100

So it looks like the more aero frame of the Madone + parts is the better deal in the long run. One thing I realized though was I forgot to add in wheels, now I am pushing the S5 price range with that. 

So now Im looking at the S5 vs Madone + Parts. My cousin was saying the Madone being more aero is what he perfered, but the Emonda is lighter for climbing. IMO, it cant be that much lighter to make that much of a difference, but wanted to come on here and get feedback from others. So please, feedback away!


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

That Madone frame is at least 2 years old. There was no 4 last year. That doesn't mean it's bad but if you looking for value above everything else make sure that you are getting enough off since it's an older frame.


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 27, 2015)

According to Trek's website there was a Madone 4 last year in their bike archive. Dunno. Either way I decided on the Madone frame and my cousin was able to get a good price on a Shimano Ultegra set. Should have the bike here in TX in about 2 weeks.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Kutch98 said:


> According to Trek's website there was a Madone 4 last year in their bike archive.


When you look at the model year, don't forget it's offset.

So the 2016 model year is actually mid-2015 to mid-2016.

Thus the 2014 model year (when the Madone 4.x was last produced) is actually a bike that was made in 2013 and sold through mid-2014. If I recall correctly the Madone 4 went on closeout in mid-March of 2014.


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 27, 2015)

Im happy with it either way. Its a great frame with some great parts and a huge upgrade from the Rail thats 6 years old now.


----------

